# Turn that frown upside down!



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

This will be a kind of antithetical thread to Xeper's roving litany of hate. Don't get me wrong, Xeper, i love your posts...but i'm all about the yin/yang. Anyway, feel free to combust with optomism:

I'm so [email protected]#$ing happy and excited that not only is the Canadian long weekend starting, but i'm taking next week off work!

A new romance may be budding for me!

The sun is supposed to be shining all week next week!

My friend is visiting from out of town!

I'm going to be playing poker all night tonight!

I'm going to be guzzling down wine like a Dionysian debaucherist and when i wake up tomorrow I'm going to lay out in the sun and read all day!

Life is grand! And a grand don't come for free!










s.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2005)

Kyrie Eleison...


----------



## Ben (Apr 21, 2005)

...which for those of you who don't know greek means "Lord have Mercy"


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

A smile is a curved line that sets things straight. 

I love it when I make others smile.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2005)

A smile is a curved line that lulls you into complacency while the person who smiled at you pushes you off of the precipice of madness into a dark abyss from which there is no return...

Yours truly,
XEPER

P.S. See "The Book of Hate" for more information.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2005)

I will hopefully get a new car tomorrow!

Tomorrow is Friday!

I am earning money at the moment! And not totally unemployed.

Saturday I see my other half and, well...! 8) :wink:

A smile is a good way to tell if you have food stuck in your teeth.


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm happy cos' I'm definitely going to Central America. I'm booking the ticket tomorrow. I'm already having wild fantasies about geting kidnapped in the jungle, escaping, and retelling it all in a poorly written but very succesful book.


----------



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

I am SOOOO Happy! I just had a great counseling session, the weather is beautiful, and I am drinking a cherry coke...AND, I am having my favorite meal tonight...Fettucine Alfredo.

And to counteract your tagline, XEPER,

I LOVE MYSELF


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

I am so happy because, I just lanced an abscess on my face and now the swelling has gone down immediately and the relief is B-E-A-UTIFUL.
Yes, I realise how unattractive I sound but this is the internet so bothered


----------



## maria (Oct 28, 2004)

I don't have to go back to the university as I finally applied to a polytechnic and got in. But I'm sure no one will play with the new girl. I hate them already.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2005)

I'M SO HAPPY!!! LIFE IS SO WONDERFUL!!! I HOPE EVERYONE HAS A DAY LIKE THIS ONE, AS MANY DEAR FRIENDS AS I DO, AND I WARM, LOVING FAMILY LIKE I DO!!! LOVE IS SUCH A BEAUTIFUL FEELING!!! THIS IS JUST SUCH A LOVELY DAY!!! YOU ALL ARE SO WONDERFUL, KIND, AND THOUGHTFUL!!! I LOVE TALKING TO YOU ALL SO MUCH!!! I'M JUST SO HAPPY I COULD BURST!!! THE AZURE SKY SMILES AT ME WITH THE GOLDEN RADIANCE OF THE SUN. THE TREES ARE SWAYING IN A PERENNIAL DANCE TO THE RHYTHM OF THE CLOUDS. POSEIDON'S DOMAIN GLISTENS AND SPARKLES WITH THE CAPTURED TEARS OF JOY OF THE STARS. I'M SO HAPPY!!!!!!!

Yours truly, 
XEPER

P.S. Could you tell that that post was dripping with sarcasm?

P.P.S. I originally posted this in "The Book of Hate," but I though it was more appropriate here...


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2005)

It lights my face with joy whenever that cute little window appears on my computer screen, saying that I have a new private message. I really appreciate it, you guys.

Yours truly,
XEPER

P.S. That was not sarcastic.


----------



## Ben (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm not sure - but I think XEPER is trying to increase his status on this board by posting so much he becomes a Great Contributor over night.



> A smile is a curved line that lulls you into complacency while the person who smiled at you pushes you off of the precipice of madness into a dark abyss from which there is no return...


This is the single-most hilarious thing I have read in about a week. Your dismal display of happiness, XEPER, if for no other reason than pure entertainment, has made me come back to these threads. Watching you perform your acts of pure mental masturbation here is like going to the pet store and watching an overstocked cage of hamsters and their continual attempts to crush each other as they maniacally hoard around the single wheel in the center of the cage: it's terrible - but funny, and I have to keep coming back to watch and laugh.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm happy 'cause I've got all the mowing and edging done for this week (hot as a firecracker down here Texas way).

Also, I'm still patting myself on the back for rescuing a mockingbird from netting that my mother has around her tomato garden (second in as many days, she really needs to take that stuff down).

Also, this reminds me:


sebastian said:


> I'm so [email protected]#$ing happy and excited that not only is the Canadian long weekend starting,


*HAPPY CANADA DAY!* To all of our friends north of the 49th! 

e


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

XEPER said:


> It lights my face with joy whenever that cute little window appears on my computer screen, saying that I have a new private message. I really appreciate it, you guys.
> 
> Yours truly,
> XEPER
> ...


something postive coming from xeper! I am seriously impressed and so glad to see you post something that actually makes you happy. (and I am not being the least bit sarcastic either).

Hurry everyone pm him so much his hate just melts away! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2005)

Funny how the privates messages stopped just after you typed that.

Yours truly,
XEPER

P.S. Ben, Ben, Ben...what am I going to do with you?


----------



## Ben (Apr 21, 2005)

NO! Don't take XEPERs horrible side away - I so enjoyed the anti-"Mr. Rogers"ish personality.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2005)

Xeper MUST maintain his evil darkness (he represents it for ALL of us, and if he mellows....uh, oh.....what will WE have to acknowledge in ourselves??)

p.s. that's my hunch about your painful childhood role - the adults made YOU the "keeper" of all things terrible. And they reassured themselves that they were "NOT" you. By hating you loudly and daily, they kept their self-images safe.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2005)

Ms. Baker, your postscript touched me, it really did. Could you elaborate, please?

Yours truly,
XEPER

P.S. I scored 80% on the evil genius test.

P.P.S. BWA HA HA HA!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2005)

I was joking about you must keep your Board darkness in order to protect us from seeing our own Dark Sides, lol...but not joking about my hunch re: your upbringing.

Happens often - one child, one vulnerable family member will be "selected" - not in a diabolical plot or anything, but covertly, as if the Group mentality of the family colludes to choose a sacrifice.

The "chosen" one is usually crippled in some way - something that marks him as the antelope most likely to lag behind the herd and get eaten by a chasing lion anyway, so he's a small loss, i.e., the runt of the litter (metaphorically)

Then the poor creature becomes the "keeper of the shame" - ALL things dark and sinister are projected onto him. As long as it's BAD, it belongs in his camp.

WE are good upstanding citizens, God-fearing, moral, enviable. If only we were not cursed with this THING, this unnacceptable sick creature whose presence befell our lovely home. We hate it, but it is ours so we care for it (barely). And every day, in small and large ways, we remind ourselves are NOT IT. We are able to split all the darkness inside our own guilty souls -and toss it onto him. Ugliness. To be avoided. Fed from a distance. Rebuffed.

ANd of course you surmise from that - that you are hateful.

When it might not have been YOU who was ever hated. Maybe you were never even SEEN. Maybe you were used as extensions of others' selves, named and rejected simultaneously in order to cast off (and KEEP off) their own terrors of what they were underneath.

Some people, mature people, healthy people, can love themselves with their faults. They can love themselves in spite of their own darkness (the darkness EVERYONE has). Other people can't. So they find a scape goat. And cast him for life.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2005)

It wasn't my nuclear family - they were outright abusive towards me, still are, and I'm an only child.

My extended family, whom I've never really considered to be my family (but then again, I never considered my nuclear family to be my family, either), that treated me in the way in which you described. However, due to this behavior, I tended to stay away from them for most of my life (although now THEY'RE trying to come into my life just because I got into Johns Hopkins, full scholarship, unexpectedly. I'm sure you have a theory about that? I'd like to hear it.).

However, the main source of that spite and that projection was probably everyone around me in general. The cruel kids at school, the envious, spiteful teachers, the random commoners who give me dirty looks, the "friends" who betray me...

Et cetera.

Yours truly,
XEPER


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

Sebastian please stop smoking my crack.

Thx


----------



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

Xeper - where are you from?

And no answers like "The barrel of a gun", "Hell", "A nun's ass", please.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2005)

mcsiegs said:


> Xeper - where are you from?
> 
> And no answers like "The barrel of a gun", "Hell", "A nun's ass", please.


You fuckin, ass, bastard, fuckin, drink everywhere, that's some funny shit


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Im happy iv'e completed college, though I still have bad dp.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

a nuns ass..haven't been there yet...

i guess i'll have to put that down on my list of things to do before i die.


----------

